# R15: Series Link Issues (SetUp and Recording)-> Soft Versions (109f, 1031) ONLY!



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

This thread is intended to be similar to these older ones:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=51087
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=49910
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=49995
---------------------------------------
New Software Version, New Thread.
Humax: 500-v109f released 2/10/2006
Philips: 300-1031 release 2/14/2006

The rules for this thread are as follows:
Post the following:
-) Title of the Show
-) Channel (and if local, please state the area for the locals)
-) Time for the recording

And what was the issue:
Couldn't set it up as a Series Link
Missed a Recording
Recorded something it wasn't supposed to.

Also try to post anything else you may have noticed... 
Example: 
It was never in the ToDo List;
It was in the todo list 2 days before.
It was listed in the Guide with a R or R)))

The More Details... the better

*NOTE: Is is a known issue that the First Run vs Repeat is not 100% as of this version*

*NOTE: These thread are not to be used as a BASHING point for the R15... these are bug/issue tracking threads..*
If you have comments about the R15; Please find an appropriate existing thread, or start a new one.


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

I posted this in the enhancements/bug fix thread. I'll post it again here:



> I have the 109f and I just wanted to confirm that the series link still does not work for General Hospital. I set it to record all episode (new & rerun). Out of 10 possible episodes it found 1. It's back to a manual record until they can figure this problem out.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

For General Hospital... Delete the Series Link... then re-add it. See if that makes a difference. Remember... It doesn't populate the entire to-do list right away.

As a side note... have you tried setting a Series Link for the Daily Replay on SOAP-NET (for a work around until they get things 100%)


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> For General Hospital... Delete the Series Link... then re-add it. See if that makes a difference. Remember... It doesn't populate the entire to-do list right away.
> 
> As a side note... have you tried setting a Series Link for the Daily Replay on SOAP-NET (for a work around until they get things 100%)


I didn't have a series link to delete. I only had a manual recording. I don't bother with a backup plan because I know I'll be able to get it again at some point. If I were to go out of town for a few days (or maybe get a job) I would set up a backup plan. I guess I can give it another chance. I'll delete the manual recording and set up another series link. I'll check my To Do list tomorrow.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Remember... It doesn't populate the entire to-do list right away.


to add to what Earl said. I've found that you see what it's really going to record untill the day of. I always have to check everyday to see it filled in correctly.


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

I checked this morning and it's all there. If I go two full weeks without missing a recording I'll trust it again.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

dan8379 said:


> Hi, I'm new to this forum as I just received my R15 on Saturday. I searched for this and couldn't find anything: I noticed that when I set up Series Links it would reflect future showings in the to do list, but not the NEXT showing. For instance, on Sunday I set up a Series Link for Lost. When I went into the to do list, it showed the Lost from 2/22, but not the one from this week (2/15). I went ahead and scheduled a one time recording for this weeks episode just to be safe. The same thing happened with Desperate Housewives. Is this a known bug, and is there anyway around it? Thanks.


How long did you wait to see if it would show it? The ToDo list seems to populate with no rhyme or reason. If it's not there yet as a day or so before it's supposed to happen then I worry.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

dan8379 said:


> Hi, I'm new to this forum as I just received my R15 on Saturday. I searched for this and couldn't find anything: I noticed that when I set up Series Links it would reflect future showings in the to do list, but not the NEXT showing. For instance, on Sunday I set up a Series Link for Lost. When I went into the to do list, it showed the Lost from 2/22, but not the one from this week (2/15). I went ahead and scheduled a one time recording for this weeks episode just to be safe. The same thing happened with Desperate Housewives. Is this a known bug, and is there anyway around it? Thanks.


Can you check to see what Software Version you are on?

I noticed that above problem, when I scheduled it using the 2nd listing for a program... 
But haven't tried it with my 109f yet.


----------



## dan8379 (Feb 13, 2006)

I'll check the software version when I get home. Hopefully its the newest version--there was a "New software has been installed" sticker on the outside of the box.


----------



## dan8379 (Feb 13, 2006)

So is 109a the old version? That's what I have. Should I try and force a software download, or if I wait will I automatically get it?


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

dan8379 said:


> So is 109a the old version? That's what I have. Should I try and force a software download, or if I wait will I automatically get it?


109a is the current version thats in wide distrobution, I wouldn't worry too much about forcing the dl as many people have tried to no avail. I think they are slowly rolling it out so hopefully by the end of the week all of us have it.


----------



## jsmith44 (Feb 12, 2006)

Well guys, I am having some problems with Battlestar Galactica, I had the series link setup and it was recording the shows well before the upgrade to 109f but after the upgrade it showed no recordings showing up on fridays. Any help would be really appreciated.

Thanks
Johnnie


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

Try deleting the SL out of the Priortizer and then you can set it back up have seen this problem before after a restart which yours did after the upgrade where some of the shows dont show up to record but if I delete the SL and then add it back in then they will then all show up again.

Just one of the nice features of the R15! :grin:


----------



## jsmith44 (Feb 12, 2006)

Mavrick said:


> Try deleting the SL out of the Priortizer and then you can set it back up have seen this problem before after a restart which yours did after the upgrade where some of the shows dont show up to record but if I delete the SL and then add it back in then they will then all show up again.
> 
> Just one of the nice features of the R15! :grin:


Thanks Will do, I will let you know if it works.

Cheers!


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

pjo1966 said:


> I checked this morning and it's all there. If I go two full weeks without missing a recording I'll trust it again.


It was fun while it lasted. Today's recording was missed and tomorrow's is out of the To Do list. Next week's were all still there before I deleted the series link and went back to manual recording.

:nono2:


----------



## jsmith44 (Feb 12, 2006)

Mavrick said:


> Try deleting the SL out of the Priortizer and then you can set it back up have seen this problem before after a restart which yours did after the upgrade where some of the shows dont show up to record but if I delete the SL and then add it back in then they will then all show up again.
> 
> Just one of the nice features of the R15! :grin:


Well, I went into the guide and pressed record twice on Battlestar Galactica, it is going to record this week's however when I go forward a week in the to do list, Battlestar Galactica does not show up.

Oh niether does Stargate SG-1 and Stargate Atlantis.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

jsmith44 said:


> Well, I went into the guide and pressed record twice on Battlestar Galactica, it is going to record this week's however when I go forward a week in the to do list, Battlestar Galactica does not show up.
> 
> Oh niether does Stargate SG-1 and Stargate Atlantis.


I bet you it shows up that friday morning. That's the way mine does it, it's D*'s work around till the correct the 100 limit in the todo list. You can't see what it's really going to do untill that morning, things leave and come back on the todo list all the time.


----------



## Cap'n Jack (Feb 16, 2006)

Nothing is fixed, I have 109f downloaded now for several days. After it was downloaded I deleted and reset the Series Link to record 'All My Children' for my wife. It worked for the first couple of days and this upcoming week (the 20th) was in the To Do list. Well I just looked (on the 19th) and the upcoming week is completely gone. However the following week (the 27th) is now set to record. I have it set "both" episodes and keeping 99. Back to the drawing board DirecTv!!

And since the download when viewing a recorded program the blue front panel motion detector now displays the last motion instead of the current one. For example if I rewound then pressed play it is showing the motion of the arrow spinning backwards... quite irrigating.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I have experienced the same issue with a program being in the to-do list, then when it comes time for it to record it isn't there anymore, and it isn't recording, although the R15 thinks it is recording. Recording LED is not on, but if you hit the record button, the window pops up asking if you want to stop recording, etc.

The problem has happened with my local news (Seattle Chnl 4), with the Olympics and with network news (NBC).

However, the problem has not happened on every recording episode, only on some. I am not able to identify anything unique about what records and what doesn't. It appears to be much more random than it used to be.

My LED ring has worked wierd like that all along - 109f did not change it's operation. I dimmed it to be barely visible long ago, just so I could ignore it.

Carl


----------

